# The sewer children



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7983880.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The link goes to an article about a young pulsar. Is the sewer children story buried somewhere on the site?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> The link goes to an article about a young pulsar. Is the sewer children story buried somewhere on the site?


Sorry - try the link now.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

speachless


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

So sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sad, indeed. Humanity has made advances in so many ways, yet we still find so many people living like this. It reminds me of how much we take for granted in our daily lives.


----------

